# 2015 Arnold classic



## dozisthebeast (Mar 8, 2015)

so i just checked out the videos of the callouts at the classic. Justin Compton looked really good! That dood has mad potential! Branch and Dex made up te rest of the first callout, branch looked really good looks like the clear winner unless compton can dryup a lil more. I have to say theres one thing that im so sick of seeing competitors doing that motion with there hands to get more cheers, it looks so retarded and let your physique get the cheers, dont beg for em.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2015)

I hope Cedric wins


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2015)

Oops... My bad Results aldy out

6th - Roelly Winklaar

5th - Evan Centopani

4th - Cedric McMillan

3rd - Justin Compton

2nd - Branch Warren

1st - Dexter Jackson


----------



## Sandpig (Mar 8, 2015)

I had Cedric winning.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 8, 2015)

So shocking to see Cedric placed 4th!

Shld swipe placing with branch


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

My buddy put some pics on fb and I have seen branch drier...he was still holding some subc water.

Hawk


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 9, 2015)

Im a big fan of cedric too, he does seem to always get robbed! Branch could have been dryer but ive seen dex om better shape as well, both are effing awesome, could have gone either way. The biggest impression i got was from Justin Compton, that dood all the makings of a future mr olympia! Huge, good condition, yes could have been better but i think he'll dial it in as the year goes on, freaky arms and delts, tiny waist, gonna do damage in the pros!!!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 11, 2015)

I finally was able to see some solid pics of the show. I was real impressed with JUSTIN COMPTON's physique. LOOK OUT for him!!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Mar 11, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> I finally was able to see some solid pics of the show. I was real impressed with JUSTIN COMPTON's physique. LOOK OUT for him!!



Right! i see a future mr o in him!


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Mar 14, 2015)

Justin has a bright future and if Cedric comes harder he can beat Phil


----------

